# Town name ideas?



## CherryBlossomCrossing (Apr 25, 2017)

I've came up with some ideas already, so please vote if you want!

.Lakeview
.Riverside
.Wind
.Rosewind

Any others,  reccomend them


I like Riverside & Lakeview.


----------



## DakotaRain (Apr 25, 2017)

Riverside


----------



## Introvert (Apr 25, 2017)

I personally like Wind.


----------



## meo (Apr 25, 2017)

Riverside.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Apr 25, 2017)

I keep a list if you're interested;

A;
Aeipathy; And enduring and consuming passion
Alate(adj); Having wings; lifted up in flight
Apricate(v): To bask in the sun
Apricity: the warmth of the sun in winter
Arcadian(adj); Idyllically innocent; simple and untroubled by fear or worry
Aubade: A love song sung at dawn
B;
Balter(v): To dance artlessly, without particular grace or skill but usually with enjoyment.
Beamish(adj): Bright, cheerful, and optomistic
Brontide; a low muffled sound like distant thunder heard in certain seismic regions especially along seacoasts and over lakes and thought to be caused by feeble earth tremors
Brumous(adj): Of grey skies and winter days: filled with heavy clouds or fog: relating to winter or cold, sunless weather.
C;
Caim; lit “sanctuary”; an invisible circle of protection, drawn around the body with the hand, that reminds you that you are safe and loved, even in the darkest of times. 
Carousel(N); A merry-go-round
Coruscate(v); To reflect brilliantly; to sparkle
Cynefin: A Welch word for a place where a being feels it ought to live. It is where nature around you feels right and welcoming.
D;
Dulify(v): To make more agreeable, nullify; also, to sweeten 
E;
Echt(adj): Real; Authentic; Geniune
Eglaf: A word that has no meaning; can be used in place of any other word
Eldritch(adj): Eerie, weird, spooky
Errorist: someone who repeatedly makes mistakes, or is always wrong
Ethereal; Extremely delicate light, not of this world
Eunoia; Beautiful thinking, a well mind
F;
Fernweh; An ache for distant places; the craving for travel
Fusty(adj); old-fashioned or out-of-date
G;
Grok(v); to understand
Gigil; The overwhelming urge to squeeze or pinch something very cute
Glaucous(adj); Frosted; Pale bluish-grey, like morning fog
H;
Habilin: Anything given to somebody for safekeeping
Haimish(adj) Homey; cozy and unpretentious
Hiraeth; A homesickness for a home to which you cannot return, a home which maybe never was; the nostalgia, the yearning, the grief for the lost places of your past 
Hygge: A complete absence of anything annoying or emotionally overwhelming; taking pleasure from the presence of gentle, soothing things.
I;
Irenic(adj); Promoting peace
J;
K;
Kairos: The perfect, delicate, crucial moment: the fleeting rightness of time and place that creates the opportune atmosphere for action, words, or movement: also, weather.
Kalon; Beauty that is more than skin-deep
Kismet; fate, destiny
Komorebi: sunlight filtering though trees
L;
Lacuna: A blank space, a missing part
Largess: generous bestowal of gifts
M;
Mangata: The glimmering, roadlike reflection the moon creates on water
Marahuyo(adj); To be enchanted
Meraki; The soul, creativity, or love put into something; the essence of yourself that is put into your work
Metanoia; The journey of changing one’s mind, heart, self, or way of life
Matutine(adj): Just before the dawn
Minutae: the small precise details that makes one unique; the finer points and subleties
Mizpah; The emotional bond between people, especially those separated by distance or death
N;
Nelipot: One who walks barefoot.
Nepenthe; Something that can make you forget grief or suffering
Niveous(adj); Snowy or resembling snow
O;
Oblivion; The state of being unaware of what is happening around you 
Offing: The deep, distant stretch of the ocean that is still visible from the land; the foreseeable future.
Orphic(adj): Mysterious and entrancing: beyond ordinary understanding.
Otios(adj); being at leisure; idle; indolent
P;
Paracosm: a detailed, prolonged imaginary world created by a child that includes human, animal, or alien creations
Paralian: One who lives by the sea
Peiscos: the feeling you get when you sit in front of the fireplace and enjoy its warmth
Pericope: A selection or extract from a book
Petrichor; The scent of rain on dry earth
Piffle: Nonsense, as trivial or senseless talk
Q;
R;
Rubatosis; The unsettling awareness of your own heartbeat
S;
Saudade; A feeling of nostalgic longing for something or someone that one was fond of and which has been lost. It often carries a fatalist tone and a repressed knowledge that the object of longing might never really return. It was once described as ‘the love that remains’ or ‘the love that stays’ after someone is gone.
Schatzi; Sweetheart, darling
Scintilla; a tiny flash or spark, a small thing, a barely visible trace
Selcouth(adj):Unfamiliar, rare, strange, and yet marvelous
Sillage: The scent that lingers in the air, the trail left in the water, the impression made in space after something or someone has been gone, the trace of someone’s perfume
Sirimiri: A light rain, a fine drizzle
Sough: The gentle, soothing murmur of wind or water
Soigne'(adj): Possessing an aura of sophistication in dress, manner or design; presented or prepared with an elegance attained through care for the finer details.
Sulit(adj): Something that is worth it
Susurrus: A low soft sound, as of whispering or muttering or a quiet wind; a whisper or a rustling
Sweven: A vision seen in sleep; a dream.
Syzygy: an alignment of celestial bodies
T;
Tommyrot: nonsense; utter nonsense
U;
Ubuntu; The belief that we are defined by our compassion and kindness toward others
Ukiyo: Literally "the floating world"- living in the moment, detached from the bothers of life.
V;
Vagary; An unpredictable instance, a wandering journey; a whimsical, wild, or unusual idea, desire, or action
Virago; A strong, brave, warlike woman; a woman who demonstrates exemplary and heroic qualities
Venters; What the wind or tide drives in from the ocean upon a wave 
Viridity: Naive, innocence
W;
Wabisabi: the discovery of beauty in imperfection; the acceptance of the cycle of life and death.
Whelve(v); To bury something deep, to hide
X;
Xyst; a garden walk planted with trees
Y;
Z;


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd go with Wind!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 25, 2017)

Rosewind


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 26, 2017)

Riverside

Ah what an amazing list of words though. Wish I had seen it before naming things in my town lol


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 26, 2017)

In keeping with the wind/breeze theme, I've always liked the name Sirocco ~

I also like Riverside, but is the character cap at 8 for town names?


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2017)

Just saying, I would prefer Windrose over Rosewind


----------



## Bubblebeam (Apr 26, 2017)

Riverside. Reminds me of Skyrim.


----------

